# GT6000 Identification & Steering problem



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi All,

First post here other than registering my little tractor.

I just purchased an old GT6000 Model# 917.255960
The serial number is partially worn off but this is what is visible ??092S 014249

I'm guessing that this is perhaps a 1992 by the serial number, is that correct?
Can anyone tell me who made this GT6000?

Any additional information anyone can decipher from this is greatly appreciated.

STEERING:
As far as the steering problem, I think the pinion gear is slipping on the shaft.
The gear teeth look fine and the gear it meshes with is fine but the pinion appears to be free from the shaft and not only spins but the shaft is moving up and down as well.
I removed the steering wheel and although there is a bit of slop at the top end too, I don't think that is the main problem.
While I had the steering wheel off I was able to grasp the shaft and pull it up so the pinion meshed with the other gear but that didn't solve the problem. Looking from the underside, the pinion seems to be a few inches from the bottom of the shaft and relatively free to turn. 
Right now when I try to turn either right of left the steering wheel just rotates.

Any known fix for this? I'll examine closer tomorrow but it looks like the pinion needs a pin through it and the shaft or perhaps it needs to be re-welded to the shaft.
What about the shaft vertical travel, I'm not quite sure what should be there to keep the shaft from sliding down. (A collar with set or something?)

Thanks for any insight on either identification (I need to get a manual) or in helping me figure out how to resolve the steering problem.

Not sure if I overpaid but I got this GT6000 for $350
I'm pretty good on the mechanical/ electrical end so I can do all but machining and welding. Plenty of welders around here so that's not much of a problem either.
I plan to go through from top to bottom and get her back in shape ... then put her to work. Wish me luck! armytank

Dave


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Any pics of the gear and steering shaft? Try searspartsdirect.com and look at their parts diaghram/ exploded parts view.


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi wjjones,

I'll try to get a pic of it tomorrow, been raining like mad here and I just got it set up in the shed and now have the front end up on jack-stands so I can take a closer look.

I did take a look at the exploded diagram and I think they do sell the shaft but their website was messed up and just said there was an error ... I could get to other parts but not the one I wanted. It appears from the diagram that the shaft and gear are sold as a single piece ... I think the gear must have just broken it's weld but like I said, I'll take a closer look and know more in a day or so (hopefully with pics).

I want to go through the whole steering assembly anyway to replace any bushing/ bearings and the shaft if that's the problem. Having all that power and no steering is not a good combination.

Thanks for the reply, I'll keep you posted on progress and discoveries.

Dave


----------



## Wolfcub (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't have any pic's yet but I think the steering pinion (spinning free) should be a relatively easy fix. Fortunately the small gear has a boss on it so once I get the shaft w/ gear removed I should be able to drill a hole through the boss and the shaft and insert a roll-pin. It could be welded also but the roll-pin is the route I have chosen.

Looking at the rest of the steering system, I will also need to address the front bell-crank bearing or bushing since there is a little slop there as well.

The shaft/ pinion is no longer sold by sears (or other as far as I can tell) so I'll have to make this one work. The good news is that the pinion gear teeth are apparently in good shape and so are the teeth that it meshes with.

I'll be removing and examining each of the steering mechanism components for any wear and getting them lubed so they should work much better in the future.

Wish me luck, (camera batteries are charging)

Dave


----------

